
Bitcoin with Heterogeneous Block Sizes: A Scaling Proposal - stephan_matt
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/325142839_Bitcoin_With_Heterogeneous_Block_Sizes_A_Scaling_Proposa
======
stephan_matt
What I found interesting about this is that it takes away power from
developers and gives it to users. Typically the source code imposes some
settings that affect security and usability. In crypto these are in opposition
most of the time. Here each address has a permission-less setting for security
vs throughput.

------
ijiji
dozens of networks already use variable block size caps

~~~
shiftmodxor
You're wrong. And the link isn't about changing the block cap.

